# Anyone up to taking a greenhorn out??



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

I finally have been able to get a suitable predator rifle and now I'm ichin to go out after some yotes or fox but not exactly sure on how to do it.
So if anyone would let me tag along some time, it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Kelly


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Where you located? One of the hard parts about coyote hunting is you gotta find good stands/good areas that have coyote population. One place you may look for advice on this is here...http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/property_index.php
You'll have to research a bit to figure out which areas are closest to you and also they list what kinds of animals you can find in the areas.

There are also public lands that usually have good coyote populations...Generally places with small game(rabbits, etc) will have coyotes around since they feed off the small game. You can find a bit of information where the DNR suggests hunting coyotes here: http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/search/Map.asp?Id=459
If you want to learn a bit about coyotes you can read here: http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/search/Display.asp?FlNm=canilatr

First time i went out coyote hunting i was all by myself...I made 3 stands that day...tried out my 2 different kinds of calls(circe rabbit call, and a primos lil dog set). First 2 stands didnt bring anything in, but the 3rd one with the primos brought 2 coyotes in.

I think going with someone for a first time is definitely helpful...since my first 2 coyotes got away cause my gun was not functioning properly  had i been with a 2nd person they could have easily dismissed the 2 i called in. (one at less 50 yards and the second at about 200 yards or more.)
Though going solo is also kinda nice since then you don't feel pressured to call in a coyote. Also going solo allows you to practice your calls without worrying that your call isn't that great(always good to practice and listen to some youtube videos of people making rabbit distress calls etc). Just remember everyone makes mistakes so its all a learning process just learn from them 

oh i also noticed you got an AR-15, make sure you lube your bolt up and clean it out after using it...I had quite the AR-15 Malfunction on my first hunt for coyotes due to a gunked up bolt after not cleaning it. You might want to check this out to help you learn a bit more about the AR-15 bolt if you aren't yet familiar with it. 




I guess i've said alot...that is my few cents about coyote hunting for the first time...Depending on where your at someone might be interested in taking ya out for your first coyote hunt(since it'll help you to have less luck educating a coyote and more luck killing or seeing one killed)  Good luck!


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the links and info phorisc. I'm not new to ar15's, or hunting in general, but learning how to call and set stands are new to me. I have done the spot and stock method a few times and have had some success but it is long range shooting with large cal. rifles. It gets $$$ and as an avid waterfowler, I would rather call the yotes in like calling in the birds.
I'm from the Ogden area and have access to private property that have a lot of dogs up in Morgan co. But like you said, I don't want to educate them..
Anyways, thanks again, kelly


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The land in Morgan, does it have lots of coyotes or fox? I grew up in Morgan and most places had or still have fox. Send me a PM, I normally dont hunt them this time of year but maybe we can go out. I can show you the little bit I know.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> The land in Morgan, does it have lots of coyotes or fox? I grew up in Morgan and most places had or still have fox. Send me a PM, I normally dont hunt them this time of year but maybe we can go out. I can show you the little bit I know.


A little bit !!!!! I bet Reb can show you a lot. I'd take him up on his offer. Good huntin guys.


----------

